# Heart River



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Several years ago, I used to catch cats ranging from 1 1/2 lbs to 12 lbs on the Heart in Mandan. Just wondering if they are still there or if anyone else catches cats anywhere on the Heart.


----------

